# Maximat V10 help request



## prasad (Sep 6, 2014)

Guys,

Do we have anyone with knowledge on Maximat V10 lathe mill combo? I have access to one V10 lathe at Washington DC Astronomy group's ATM workshop. In fact before I bought my Grizzly 9x20 I worked on this Maximat V10 where I made a Crayford focuser for a telescope that I built there. 

I was there last evening and noticed that the manual they have is not giving clear details on gear combinations for thread cutting. I tried Internet searching and could not find much. This is an Austrian make lathe and has plenty of gears starting from 20 teeth to 80 teeth gears in steps of 5 teeth. If someone can help me with more details I would like to share this with the people at the Capital Astronomers. It will be useful for any future user. 

Your help is appreciated. I am posting some pictures below.

Thank you


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Sep 10, 2014)

_I can't help you personally but I'm a member of this group _https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/emcoV10lathe/info _they extremely knowledgeable on the Maximat V10 and I'm sure they can help you.  _


----------



## samthedog (Sep 10, 2014)

I had the V10. Here is a link to my blog:

http://wanderingaxeman.blogspot.no/2012/07/machine-manuals.html

It's the first manual, page 26.

Paul.


----------



## prasad (Sep 10, 2014)

samthedog said:


> I had the V10. Here is a link to my blog:
> 
> http://wanderingaxeman.blogspot.no/2012/07/machine-manuals.html
> 
> ...



Thank you Paul. I was able to download the manual from Scribd using free subscription. It worked. I have sent the file to the guys at NCA Wash DC and have received confirmation that this manual is different than the version they have. Hope they will find it useful. I appreciate your help. 

Take care
Prasad
Wynnewood PA


----------



## samthedog (Sep 11, 2014)

No problem, that's what the forumis for. I try to upload the manuals of all my machines for this very reason as it saves people hours of digging through the internet.

The Maximat V10 was the first machine I owned and was what started me off on this journey. A lovely little lathe it was but I still would not go back to it after owning a Chipmaster.

Paul.


----------

